# Thinking of moving to Kuantan and looking for info.



## Steve Jones

Hi everyone,

I'm Steve and currently thinking of taking a position in Kuantan with the company that I work for. I'll be visiting Kuantan next week (starting Sunday 5th September) together with my family to see if we like the place or not.
Would be great if we could get together with any other expats to find out from them what it's really like to live in Kuantan, if anyone is prepared to get together next week for a relaxing chat then please get in touch with me via this web page together with your contact details and I'll make arrangements to meet up with you.
Thanks to everyone in advance for their help, and look forward to talking to you soon.
Bye for now,


----------



## Fadzil

Hi Steve,

Generally, kuantan is developing city. The few public transport over there are cab or public busses. 
But, Kuantan are reach with beautiful beaches such as teluk cempedak, Pantai Beserah, tanjung sepat and many more. 
Industrial area located about 30 minutes from city centre.
For places to live i think you might try to look at bukit istana. 
Hopes iit helps you. 
By the way, have you got your house? 






Steve Jones said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm Steve and currently thinking of taking a position in Kuantan with the company that I work for. I'll be visiting Kuantan next week (starting Sunday 5th September) together with my family to see if we like the place or not.
> Would be great if we could get together with any other expats to find out from them what it's really like to live in Kuantan, if anyone is prepared to get together next week for a relaxing chat then please get in touch with me via this web page together with your contact details and I'll make arrangements to meet up with you.
> Thanks to everyone in advance for their help, and look forward to talking to you soon.
> Bye for now,


----------



## Steve Jones

Hi Fadzil,

and many thanks for your very quick reply.
Just to let you know we haven't chosen a house yet, in fact we haven't even visited Kuantan yet, we are going to be there from this Sunday onwards.
I'm sure we'll have a great time and find what we are looking for.
Not sure where bukit istana is but I'm sure we'll find it when we are there.
If you have any more advice or ideas for our visit please let me know.
Thnaks once again.





Fadzil said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> Generally, kuantan is developing city. The few public transport over there are cab or public busses.
> But, Kuantan are reach with beautiful beaches such as teluk cempedak, Pantai Beserah, tanjung sepat and many more.
> Industrial area located about 30 minutes from city centre.
> For places to live i think you might try to look at bukit istana.
> Hopes iit helps you.
> By the way, have you got your house?


----------



## Fadzil

Hi Steve,

May be you can take a look at Kuantan Gold coast. I heard the project completed recently. It's a condo and was market to oversea investor. It's share facility with swiss garden hotel. Opps forgot, it's in cherating kuantan. along beserah road.Hopefully you will fall in love with kuantan.  

I love the beaches especially in Tanjung Selangor,Pekan. 




Steve Jones said:


> Hi Fadzil,
> 
> and many thanks for your very quick reply.
> Just to let you know we haven't chosen a house yet, in fact we haven't even visited Kuantan yet, we are going to be there from this Sunday onwards.
> I'm sure we'll have a great time and find what we are looking for.
> Not sure where bukit istana is but I'm sure we'll find it when we are there.
> If you have any more advice or ideas for our visit please let me know.
> Thnaks once again.


----------

